# Cabo San Lucas Information



## Karen G

February 2015:  Restaurants on Trapper's List.

Added February 2014: Medical and dental options in Cabo

Added September 2010;  Cabo Pulmoinformation

Added June 2010: Updates  Thanks, BlindBat!

Added January 2010: Link to map showing some Cabo restaurants.

Added December 2009: Thread about San Jose del Cabo restaurants

Added July 2009:  Sam's Club and Walmart have opened on the main highway very near the first main traffic light going into Cabo San Lucas. There's a new bridge that goes over the highway to access the shopping area coming out of Cabo just after that traffic light.

Added August 2008: Video about Cabo, activities, accomodations.


Cabo restaurant recommendations from a post by trapper3:
Here is the updated list of some of my favorite restaurants. I have eaten at all of these and enjoyed my meals. They are all with-in walking distance of the inner harbor.
Macombos (seafood) on Vicaro St.
Felixs-on Hidalgo St. Mexican (Mommas in the morning)
Pepes-across from the new mall- Mexican
Zapata’s-across from the new mall- Mexican
Stop Light cafe-next to Squid Roe
Crazy Lobster-Hildago St
Sleepless Lobster- $2.00 omelets $5.00 lobster omelets-behind Squid Roe
Spencers (in the Mar de Cortez hotel)-$2.50 breakfast
Mission De Kino’s- excellent seafood (dirt road next to Mar De Cortez hotel)
El Coral across from Tesoro (formerly Costa Real Resort)
Lapradilla-all you can eat ribs $14.99 on Hildago St
Taco Loco- next to the Jungle bar 4 tacos and a beer $6.00
Mamma’s – excellent breakfast little expensive (Felix’ in the evening)
La Dolce Italian on Hildago
Mi Casa-Mexican, can run hot and cold
Pancho’s-on Hildago-Mexican with 400 different types of tequila
La Golondrina-near Melia San Lucas hotel- outdoors with great food but expensive
Gardenia’s- great Taco’s (behind Mc Donalds)
Shrimp House-excellent shrimp on Marina Blvd D.T. (NOT SHRIMP FACTORY- enough said)
Solomon’s- walk through the lobby of Tesoro Hotel (formerly Costa Real), its right as you get outside.
Tanga Tanga next to the Tesoro Hotel (formerly Costa Real) 15 peso beers,15 peso tacos and 20 peso mixed drinks.
Nik San- Great sushi but expensive (behind Tanga Tanga)
Caliente’s - sports bar- 40 tv’s (next to Tanga Tanga)
Senor Greenbergs-excellent New York style deli sandwiches (behind Caliente’s)
Baja Cantina-inner harbor just down from Solomon’s

On Medano beach.
Billygans Island average food but 2x1 on drinks all day
Mango Deck: just ok but great beach action.

A few new recommendations as of August 2006:
Senor Sweets on the marina near the entrance to the Puerta Paraiso Mall & next to the Harley Davidson store--great desserts, gelato, sorbets, fantastic salads and gourmet pizzas.

Dinner cruise on the Cabo Rey, a three-level catamaran--great food and professional entertainment. Worth the price of admission (or get free tickets for doing a timeshare presentation)

Here are some more recommendations--thanks to Barbecue:
Here is a list I sent a friend a few months ago:
Cabo Restaurants

Edith’s Absolutely our Favorite Restaurant! Just above Medano Beach. Excellent Food Fairly Expensive. www.edithscabo.com has menu etc.
Villa Serena On the Corridor Reasonable and excellent nice view In a trailer park.
Mama’s Royal Café Best Breakfast Famous for their Eggs Benedict I like the omelets. Reasonable This Restaurant is known as Felix at night. On their website they have some good recipes etc.
3 Solmar owned Restaurants
Sea Queen Seafood and Sushi Bar Very Good slightly expensive also a coffee bar
Romeo and Julieta Italian and some seafood reasonable nice atmosphere
The Galeon Italian Steak and Seafood Very good nice marina view
The Office On Medano Beach one of the more well known restaurants prices have gotten higher. Good quality owned by the same family as Edith’s
Sand Bar On Medano Beach Used to be cheap Its good though a neat place to hang out and Have a beer and a snack on the beach. Near the Melia San Lucas
La Palapa A local Seafood Restaurant that is good and Reasonable.
Mariscos Mocambo another good local seafood restaurant with an extensive menu.
Pancho’s Owned by an American over 200 kinds of tequila and a large menu.



Here is a  link to another thread on Cabo restaurants including some in San Jose del Cabo.


----------



## easyrider

It seems that as of June 2013 the options for travel between Cabo san Lucas and Loreto are :

1. Aerocalifica 
This is a small aircraft that only flies the Cabo to Loreto route on Tuesdays.

2. Bus. The bus takes you to La Paz where you switch buses to travel to Cabo or Loreto. Its been estimated at a 9 - 10 hour trip.

3. Rent a car with a drop off in the other city. This drop off fee adds about $160 to the rental. The drive between the Cabo and Loreto is about 5 1/2 to 6 1/2 hours. If your going to stop at SJD you could take the turn off north of La Paz and travel over HWY 1 instead of HWY 19.

HWY 19 is being rebuilt into a freeway with 4 lanes and shoulders. The view is mostly cactus and ocean.

HWY 1 north of La Paz travels over the Sierra Laguna mountain range and has many ecosystems and little cities to see. Its a decent asphalt road.

Bill


----------



## easyrider

*Loerto to Cabo San Lucas*

This drive took us 6 1/2 hours total. The slowest part of the drive is through the Siera Giagante about 20 miles south of Loreto. This area is beautiful so the slow drive through is worth it, imo. This section of hwy driving is for about 25 miles.

After the mountains you are driving south on a flat straight line to Insurgentes. This area of hwy is mostly desert cactus turning into farm land as you get close to Insurgentes. There are a few places to stop for restroom breaks and food. Insurgentes is a decent sized town.

Heading south from Insurgentes your driving through a farmland type hwy and HWY 1 enters the City of Constitution. Constitution is a good sized city with many stop signs and traffic signals. The problem here is that the traffic signal can be green but there is also a stop sign on the intersection which means you need to stop. This where a person could get pulled over for blowing a stop signal so pay attention to both.

Heading south the hwy is pretty good and mostly straight and flat. There are some small towns heading south for rest stops before you enter La Paz. La Paz is a big city and the HWY turns into a 4 lane road. Just past the airport you will see signage for HWY 1 to Todos Santos. This is the exit. If you miss it you end up in La Paz. I saw the exit but took a wrong turn and had to ask for directions. No problem.

From La Paz you head south and have an option to go to Santiago or Todos Santos. If your going to Cabo its better to head to Todos Santos. Even if your going to San Jose del Cabo it would be easier to head to Cabo then up to SJD because the road is now a new freeway. Heading to Santiago means crossing the Siera Luguna which is a mountain pass hwy.

We drove a bit faster than the posted speed limits following local traffic. We didn't see any law enforcement outside of city limits. There were no federal check points. I think the average speed for us was 60 - 65 mph on the hwys.

We did stop twice. Once in Insurgentes for coffee and then in Todos Santos for lunch at the Hotel California. Our stops took about an hour so without stops this would be an easy 5 1/2 hour drive. 

Bill


----------



## Karen G

Thanks for your report. Glad you had a good experience. Did you spend much time in Loreto?


----------



## easyrider

Karen G said:


> Thanks for your report. Glad you had a good experience. Did you spend much time in Loreto?



Not really in Loreto. The new Villa del Palmar is about 20 miles south of Loreto in Ensenada Blanca. This is where the Sierra Gigante meets the Sea of Cortez. The resort is really opulent and in the middle of nowhere at the base of the mountains which is what makes it so great. The little fishing village is friendly and its easy to get someone to take you fishing. We went whale watching and had a moma whale bump our panga while the calf rolled around under our hands waiting to get petted. We petted both for about 15-20 minutes. This was incredible, especially when the moma lifted our panga when she went under it. She came up on the other side and then bumped us again. 

I now believe Mexico loves us.

First week was VDP Loreto in an owners unit with a great view. My second week was the VDP Cabo where I was upgraded to an oceanfront penthouse. Week 3 was at PB Sunset Beach where they upgraded us to a Villa in the new section of the Montecristo Estates. What a trip. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider

There is a new Mega Foods in Cabo at the intersection on the hill heading to Todos Santos. This store has it all and is my favorite Mexican grocery store in Cabo. Parking is inside the store on the first two stories. The bakery has better items and the items are wrapped or covered American style. The meat dept. has great items as well and no smell in the seafood section. Produce was clean and abundant. 

This is a very nice store.

Bill


----------



## gkbiiii

*Cabo Camel Safari*

The best tour I have ever been on anywhere, was the Cabo Camel Safari!!


----------

